# BMW Motorrad USA is rolling out its demo truck COTA April 21-23



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

For the second year, BMW Motorrad USA will roll out its demo truck and distinctive display at the upcoming MotoGP races, April 21-23, at Circuit of The Americas outside of downtown Austin, Texas. Attendees can sign up for demo rides at the demo truck.

The BMW Motorrad USA demo area display will showcase a range of 2017 BMW motorcycle models, including the S 1000 RR, S 1000 R, and the new R nineT Racer, as well as rider apparel. BMW Motorrad Motorsports advisor and factory test rider Nate Kern will also be on hand to share his expertise on the BMW S 1000 RR superbike. For those wondering what it's like to soar around a racetrack on an RR, explore roads less traveled on a GS, or casually cruise on an R nineT, BMW will offer visitors a chance to try a simulation with the EyeRide on-bike virtual reality system. For up-close RR racing action, visitors can head to the track Paddock, where Nate - a former CCS national champion - and Steve Weir - a certified BMW HP Race Engineer - will be advising hopefuls Sylvain Barrier, Jeremy Cook, and Matt Orange, who will compete in the season opener of the MotoAmerica series on BMW S 1000 RR superbikes.

MotoGP, considered to be the fastest, fiercest motorcycle racing in the world, features completely custom speed machines, built purely for the GP series. Unlike motorcycles in other racing series, a MotoGP bike is built from scratch and does not share a single part with those in the retail showroom. Rivalries among MotoGP pilots run deep and battles on the track are intense. For more information about MotoGP racing April 21-23, visit:

http://www.circuitoftheamericas.com/2017-motogp

Also on tap this weekend, is The Handbuilt Motorcycle Show, sponsored by BMW Motorrad USA. For a complete schedule of events and show information, visit:

https://revivalcycles.com/pages/about-the-handbuilt-motorcycle-show


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The motorcycle school at Spartanburg has a Mercedes-Benz van or moving bikes around there. They went to a huge effort to replace the M-B grill with a one-off BMW kidney grill on the Sprinter. I wish I'd taken a picture when I was there.


----------

